# Nature's Garden



## Brian Suds (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all! I am currently about to place a bulk order and wanted some feedback on the FO I have chosen from Nature's Garden, if you have any experience with these fragrances let me know:

Black Raspberry and Vanilla
Absinthe
Harvest Moon
The Perfect Man

Or, if you recommend any other FO from Nature's Garden, please feel free to tell me!


----------



## Genny (Jul 14, 2012)

Black Raspberry Vanilla is very nice.  Doesn't accelerate trace or discolor.  The scent really sticks, too.

Absinthe worked pretty good for me.  It didn't accelerate or rice like NG's review found to happen, but I soaped it cool.  The scent faded a little, but not much.

Harvest moon smells pretty good.  Didn't accelerate I didn't have any discoloration issues and the scent stuck pretty good.

Keep in mind that I'm usually a RTCP or I soap cool.

I can't help you with The Perfect Man, since I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 14, 2012)

The Perfect Man is divine!  Soaps well, but others have said it discolors to a strange pinkish tone.  Can't say as I colored my batch a greyish color.  I love this one.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 14, 2012)

The only one I have from your list is The Perfect Man, and I agree with NancyRogers- it's devine! It soaps great without any acceleration (and smells awesome!), but it does discolor to pink around the edges at first. No worries, though- the pink goes away after a few days of cure.

IrishLass


----------



## Shar (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree about the Perfect Man fragrance, it's Awesome and sticks great! It sells out as fast as I can make it, and has become my best seller in the men's catgory. I really like Dragon's Blood from NG, it's an incense type that appeals to both women and men. I had trouble soaping the absinthe but it's a strong fragrance, I won't reorder it since it's so finicky to soap.
Lavender Vanilla Type is nice, sticks great too.
Yummy Lush Type from NG sticks great, and I really like it..strong sweet berries and it's a complex scent, and easy to soap
Fruity Loops very strong and sticks like glue


----------



## paillo (Jul 20, 2012)

i LOVE absinthe from NG, and it sells really well. i have another version that is more true anise-ey, but love the warm, earthy notes of the NG version. i soaped it cool too and didn't have ricing problems.

oh, and your handmade soap dishes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sosocal (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas ... grtest.pdf

Check it out, it's awesome!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 23, 2012)

I also like the perfect man( is there one?), and brvanilla, although I like peaks black rasp very much, try the mens scent "black canyon" from peak if you order from them, make sure to order only from the body safe section, they have many candle fos also.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2012)

*@sosocal* -

Thanks for sharing the link! That is a wonderful resource for NG's FOs. 

I can't really contribute to this topic since the soap I've made with NG's FOs went fast so I don't know if any would fade. But I did really like Blood Orange.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2012)

Ditto love Perfect Man gave some to the hubby hoping it would rub off on him...........................Still waiting


----------



## PippiL (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect man smells great and strong.I loooove Absinthe,it's finicky to work with,but I'm prepared and work quick,nothing complicated.People love Absinthe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2013)

I too love Perfect Man, my top seller in men's soap.  I can't keep up with the demand.  As someone else said the BRV is nice but I too like Peak's better.   Can't comment on the other 2.  My other top seller for men's is the Aqua di gio from NG.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the black raspberry vanilla, and loving spell.  have more to soap but haven't yet.  Hopefully none will morph cuz they smell great OOB.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2013)

I get several from NG that I really like. I agree with the others about perfect man, also like stormy night, cool citrus basil, australian bamboo grass, loving spell, blackraspberry vanilla, bayberry, tahitian waterfall, and misbehavin. (maybe others I can't think of)


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried the Black Leather and unfortunately it smells like plastic after being soaped.  I had high hopes but am disappointed.  Oh, well....


----------



## heartsong (Jun 25, 2013)

ah, that's a shame...so many just can't hack the lye process...may I suggest checking out unknown f/o's by checking with the soap scent review forum?  here's a link: http://www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ 
this is a wonderful reference and it's helpful for everyone if you also post reviews of your soaping, candle of B&B experiences.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jun 26, 2013)

I cannot register since I do not have a "paid" e-mail address.  First I have ever heard of that one, why would I pay for one when I have been using the same address for many years?  I would love to participate but am not allowed, I asked.  I am not even sure how you get a paid e-mail address.  I thought of using my work e-mail but my employer frowns on that idea...


----------



## kazmi (Jun 27, 2013)

heartsong said:


> ah, that's a shame...so many just can't hack the lye process...may I suggest checking out unknown f/o's by checking with the soap scent review forum?  here's a link: http://www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/
> this is a wonderful reference and it's helpful for everyone if you also post reviews of your soaping, candle of B&B experiences.


 
Thanks Heartsong!  I just spent hours there and wish I had joined before I purchased a few of the FO I have :sad:  At least now I will have this great site as a reference for what to buy/not to buy for future purchases.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 27, 2013)

kdaniels8811 said:


> I cannot register since I do not have a "paid" e-mail address.  First I have ever heard of that one, why would I pay for one when I have been using the same address for many years?  I would love to participate but am not allowed, I asked.  I am not even sure how you get a paid e-mail address.  I thought of using my work e-mail but my employer frowns on that idea...


 
i'm not sure exactly what they're talking about?  all I have is a simple laptop and 2 gmail addresses...1 personal and 1 business, and I've been there for as long as I've been here...years!

try getting a gmail addy...then when you log on with the soap review make sure you're on google browser with your email addy near the top right of your screen...when I log on, I check my gmail first, then go to the forums...HTH!


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 27, 2013)

I have not tried any of the ones you list but I love Stud and Blue Agave for men and others that are strong are Champagne Pomegranate, China Rain and I love their Oatmeal Milk and Honey, Plumeria is really nice once it cures a little.


----------

